# New job and IBS



## Hussar82 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone.. I have been suffering with IBS since the last 5-6 years now.. I have maximum symptoms in the morning.. To cope up with it i used to work from home for the last one year although the pay was not good. Now unfortunately I had to change my job since the last 2 weeks since it became more and more difficult for me to survive with the salary i had in my previous job. I report for work in my new job at 9am and to do that i have to get up at least 4hrs before work, just for the reason that i have to visit the toilet at least 4-5 times before leaving home.. If i don't do that i constantly get bloated and have severe stomach aches.. I have seen a lot of doctors and tried lot of things to overcome my IBS but now its creating a real problem in my professional life too. I tried talking to my manager but he is not ready to give my flexi timings. I have lost a lot of confidence in myself due to this and don't enjoy life anymore.Kindly help with your comments. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## 604 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi there,When i first started my current job about 2 years ago I had the same issues. For me, I set my alarm for 4:30 am, take 3 immodiums, go back to sleep, and wake up again at 6:30 and get ready for work. I find taking it very early in the morning helps alot with stomach cramps and running to the bathroom. Hope this helps!


----------



## 604 (Jun 5, 2011)

cw_2009 said:


> Does it work if you get up early and take the medication..??my stomach was rubbish this morning at work.. but is is monday..


Hi, Not sure how it would work for you, but I find taking it very early settles my stomach a little more. My day consists of 3 immodiums in the morning, pure peppermint oil diluted in warm water, smoking weed about an hour before work, and drinking diluted peppermint oil before I go to bed. This routine works wonders for me.


----------

